# Race to sub-(20 through 15) on 3x3



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 28, 2017)

Every Wednesday I will post new scrambles. All of you goals can be of multiples of 0.5. like 18.5 or 17

Here are the scrambles:
1) F' B2 L2 D' B2 D U' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' R' D L' B' D' B2 D2 U 
2) R2 U' R2 D U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L' U' F' R2 B L' D R' D' R 
3) U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L D F2 L2 U' F U F' 
4) U' D B D2 R' D' B' L U2 D' F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 
5) U2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' U' B2 D' B' R' D' B2 L' D2 U 
6) B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R B' D2 U2 R U' L2 D L 
7) L2 F R' U2 B2 U2 R D' R' D2 B2 L2 D R2 D F2 B2 D R2 B2 
8) B' D2 R' U D2 L2 B' U' L D2 F2 L F2 R U2 L F2 R2 B2 
9) F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F U R' D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R U' 
10) B' R' D2 L D2 L B2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 F L2 D' U' B' U' L' U' 
11) B' D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 B' R2 L' D' F D2 F2 U F R B' U2 
12) R2 F U D L U2 D L U2 B L2 B L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R 
Go!


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-28
goal sub 19.5 [0/3]
avg of 12: 19.826

Time List:
1. 19.545 F' B2 L2 D' B2 D U' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' R' D L' B' D' B2 D2 U 
2. 17.639 R2 U' R2 D U2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L' U' F' R2 B L' D R' D' R 
3. 23.402 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L D F2 L2 U' F U F' 
4. (23.649) U' D B D2 R' D' B' L U2 D' F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 
5. 21.128 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' U' B2 D' B' R' D' B2 L' D2 U 
6. 20.834 B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R B' D2 U2 R U' L2 D L 
7. 20.858 L2 F R' U2 B2 U2 R D' R' D2 B2 L2 D R2 D F2 B2 D R2 B2 
8. 16.422 B' D2 R' U D2 L2 B' U' L D2 F2 L F2 R U2 L F2 R2 B2 
9. (16.126) F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F U R' D2 U' F2 R2 B2 R U' 
10. 23.603 B' R' D2 L D2 L B2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 F L2 D' U' B' U' L' U' 
11. 18.233 B' D2 F L2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 B' R2 L' D' F D2 F2 U F R B' U2 
12. 16.591 R2 F U D L U2 D L U2 B L2 B L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R


----------

